# Bunny Losing LOTS of Hair!!



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Jan 17, 2012)

My Rabbit is a dwarf. He's about 4years old or so. He's been shedding like crazy for the past few days. He's got 3 bald spots on his back...and doesn't seem to be done shedding. I've been brushing & brushing him..pulling out lots of loose hair, every day. I've also been noticing he hasn't been eating any pellet food..but he has been eating Hay, & drinking water. I clean his cage every 4 to 5 days..and today was cleaning day. Noticed there doesn't seem to be much poop in his cage, & most of them are small pieces. Does anybody know what could be wrong? Is there anything to do to stop the shedding?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 17, 2012)

Some of ours get bald spots at shed time but it could be mites. Probably best to schedule a vet visit.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 17, 2012)

This very likely could be moulting. My one bunnies moulting lasts for 2 weeks each time..crazily shedding like it'll never stop. That's normal. If its mites, you'll need to see the vet.

As for not pooping that could be stasis. Feed lots of wet leafy veggies and see if that doesn't get things moving through better. That in itself might do it. If not, don't waste too much time getting to the vet.


----------



## NetherlanddwarfGirl (Jan 17, 2012)

My Netherland Dwarf Doe She is molting Like Crazy right now she is coming into her spring coat she have bald spots


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the answers guys! He was just out running around for 6 hours, & all I saw was 2 pieces of poop from him. 

Can I feed him broccoli for stasis (if that's what it is?) How should I give him the leafy greens? Can he have them cold..or should I steam them, or cook them? I usually buy my broccoli in a bag, & it's frozen broccoli, so that's all I have in the house right now. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 17, 2012)

What does the fur look like when it comes out? Is there a lot of dry skin attached? How does his skin look, both in the bare spots and in the spots that are currently shedding out? If it's really flaky or dry-looking, or red, I'd have a vet check it. It could be mites or ringworm. One of my buns cropped up with ringworm 8 months AFTER I adopted her. I have no idea how that happened, and nobody else in the house was affected.

I wouldn't add much greens to his diet right now if he's not used to them. Broccoli isn't good in this situation because it tends to cause gas. I'd try feeding him some canned pumpkin (plain, not with seasonings). Most of my rabbits love it as a treat. The fiber and water is often enough to help push things through the gut. Keep up with the exercise because that is good for the gut, too. Brush and gently pluck out loose fur as much as you can without hurting him to prevent him from swallowing as much.

One of my buns had an awful molt like that last fall. I had him for 6 years and he had never gotten bare patches before. His skin looked clean and his vet said it looked healthy when he was in for a different problem. I put it down to his recent diagnosis of bone marrow disfunction/cancer. His fur grew back fine and looks great now.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 18, 2012)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I wouldn't add much greens to his diet right now if he's not used to them. Broccoli isn't good in this situation because it tends to cause gas. I'd try feeding him some canned pumpkin (plain, not with seasonings). Most of my rabbits love it as a treat. The fiber and water is often enough to help push things through the gut. Keep up with the exercise because that is good for the gut, too. Brush and gently pluck out loose fur as much as you can without hurting him to prevent him from swallowing as much.



:yeahthat:When my bunny had stasis I fed TONS of wet leafy veggies because 1. I didn't know about doing the pumpkin back then and 2. it was the middle of the night and she was in terrible pain and I had to do something as the vet wasn't open to call. Also, she was used to getting veggies so wet romain and shredded carrot didn't bother her tummy but helped alot. Go with the pumpkin!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2012)

Brocoli is a gassy vegetable--I'd try Cilantro instead. Ours love parsley, Italian parsley, and Cilantro.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Jan 19, 2012)

Got back from the vet not log ago. My Elvis has stasis.  When she told me that, I wanted to start crying. I've been hearing nothing but terrible things about that problem. She prescribed 2 medications for him. I have to give them to him twice a day. One for 3 days, & 1 for 7 days. I've already given him one for today. Hoping & praying this works, & he's back to normal ASAP.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 19, 2012)

ray: Mine have come through stasis fine multiple times. Hope he's feeling better soon! :goodluck


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## MandyK (Jan 23, 2012)

LoveMyRabbit0910 wrote:


> Got back from the vet not log ago. My Elvis has stasis.  When she told me that, I wanted to start crying. I've been hearing nothing but terrible things about that problem. She prescribed 2 medications for him. I have to give them to him twice a day. One for 3 days, & 1 for 7 days. I've already given him one for today. Hoping & praying this works, & he's back to normal ASAP.



Don't cry! My rabbits have gone through stasis several times in the last few years. It's a pain in the butt but this is a very common problem for bunnies. He'll be okay.


----------

